# Tether Apps Won't Assign IP Address



## OpIvy (Aug 30, 2011)

I'm running CM7 7.1.0 RC1 with the OTA MR2 radio and I am having problems with tethering.

If I try to use any wireless tethering app, any devices attempting to connect are not assigned an IP address. The wireless hotspot can be seen and they connect fine at first, but after grinding for a few minutes the connection errors out while attempting to get an IP address.

So far the tether apps I have used are 1) The built in one 2) Wifi Tether and 3) Open Garden. I have a feeling that these all use the same system level stuff so that is may be where the failure is.

Has anyone run into this and successfully solved the issue?

Thanks


----------



## wxjunkie (Jul 30, 2011)

The same thing happened to me. I have better tethering results with froyo roms for whatever reason.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## excaliber88 (Aug 26, 2011)

What phone are you using? I remember seeing a setting that needs to be checked off for HTC phones.


----------



## excaliber88 (Aug 26, 2011)

Sorry I just realized that this is posted in the Thunderbolt forum. What version of Wifi Teather are you using? The beta version has the HTC setting.


----------



## OpIvy (Aug 30, 2011)

excaliber88 said:


> Sorry I just realized that this is posted in the Thunderbolt forum. What version of Wifi Teather are you using? The beta version has the HTC setting.


Running WiFi Tether 3.1-Beta5. Tried setting the Device Profile to HTC Thunderbolt, no dice.


----------



## tuanster1119 (Jul 28, 2011)

I had the same issue with the built-in hotspot and the latest beta of wifi-tether. I was able to tether using Barnacle.


----------



## excaliber88 (Aug 26, 2011)

Use the Teather that is not in beta, I think it is 2.1. Does that work for you? That is the version that I am, successfully using.


----------



## wraithdu (Jul 25, 2011)

Is this just a problem for people with AOSP ROMs? I'm running BAMF 2.3 and WiFi Tether 3.1 Beta 5. I successfully get an IP address, but I had to enable 'Routing Fix' in the options before tethering would actually work. But once I did, it works just fine.


----------



## excaliber88 (Aug 26, 2011)

I just had another idea, try turning off all passwords and MAC filtering (wide open hotspot) is it successful?


----------



## OpIvy (Aug 30, 2011)

excaliber88 said:


> I just had another idea, try turning off all passwords and MAC filtering (wide open hotspot) is it successful?


I've tried that as well, still no luck. I think I'm going to try downgrading the radio to see if I can get that to work.


----------



## bobboman (Jun 23, 2011)

I'm not having any problems tethering on my thunderbolt running CM 7.1.0 RC 1.6.1 however i'm using a very old version of wifi tether (2.0.7), running baseband 1,48,00,726w_2, 0.01.78.0802w_3


----------



## schwab16 (Jun 25, 2011)

I'm running wireless tether 2.07 too and it works good for me, maybe give an older version a try


----------

